

On Fighting the Web Itself - bdfh42
http://blog.unto.net/open/on-fighting-the-web-itself/

======
cousin_it
> these new runtimes have the potential of offering a far better developer
> experience, and hence, a far better user experience

Tim Bray has noted (correctly IMO) that this doesn't follow. " _These people
have forgotten that all application interfaces (VB, win32, X Windows, Mac OS)
used to be "richer environments", and the users abandoned them by the
millions, in favor of the browser, the moment they got a chance... Browsers
are _more_ usable because they’re _less_ flexible._ "
[http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2003/07/12/WebsThePla...](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2003/07/12/WebsThePlace)

